# Amplificador de 5.1 casero



## jinete123 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola, soy muy novato en esto asi que les pido que no me destrocen con sus comentarios, 

Pensando en el audio de mi computadora y deseando que se escuche mas y mejor me propuse comprar un sistema de teatro en casa pero observando sus costos ( de 3500 a 5000) me desanime, asi que me puse a investigar como hazerlo, y me tope con esto.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagenes/5341327/Amplificador-5_1-Casero.html

Que opinan esta bien??

Yo tengo un sonido  genius sw 2.1 355
Genius | Touch Pen, Mouse, Keyboard, Headset, Speaker, Gaming, Camera devices y creo es bastante decente,

Asi que desearia que me digan si vale la pena hacer el gasto del amplificador de 5.1 canales.
o que ustedes me recomienden un amplificador mejor que el mio,

Saludos y gracias


----------



## maezca (Nov 23, 2011)

si ya tenes el sonido genius no se justifica hacer el 5.1 salvo que quieras uno con mas pontencia y los 5 canales. Si queres eso armate ese de taringa que por lo que se ve es muy bueno. Acordate que si haces el 5.1 tenes que hacer las 5 cajas de los parlantes y el subwoofer, es un gasto.


----------



## jinete123 (Nov 23, 2011)

claro que me interesa uno con mas potencia ya que el q tengo ya no me gusta como se escucha quiero uno con mas potencia, y si me agradaria que tuviera los 5.1 canales, por el gasto de la contruccion no ahy mucho problema ya que no lo compraria todo junto si no por partes y de poco a poco, y el de las tiendas es de un solo pago =(, asi que me agradaria que me dijeran que les parece y si justifica el gasto el sonido


----------

